# Sandhill Crane



## uttrkyhntr (Sep 19, 2007)

Curious to know if anyone has recommendations on hunting cranes in Uintah county. I drew the sportman tag for crane this year and did not get the opportunity to get out and hunt the first part of the season due to work. I will have some free time for the second portion of the hunt but am only allowed to hunt in the Uintah County area. I am not too familiar with the area and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

